# Okuma Reels?



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

I've just been browsing the breammaster site (again)  and see that they sell a couple of okuma ultralight spinning reels. AV20 &AV15. for around $70.00 ea.

Does anybody use these reels and are they any good - suitable for 6lb braid? Does that sound like a good price?


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I had one that the handle kept on un-clicking and folding up while fishing where the handle's join was ,we threw it in the deep blue cos it lost us a few fish. 
I have one but don't use it much as ive been getting the same reel basically from ebay for 30 dollars( probably the same factory).


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Peter, thanks mate.

what reel have you been getting on ebay


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

i'll have a look, i look for lemax usually


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Have a browse through this site reels i'm sure there is something there you will have seen before.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I've got a little okuma quadra which came free with a magazine subscription a few years ago. It was my favourite reel , extremely smooth and durable, well balanced, nice drag and a delight to use untill like most of my eggbeaters it developed a problem. It is still in very good nick but the anti reverse wont switch on.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i have an okuma epix 60 baitrunner reel which I've had for 5 years. when i bought it I was comparing it against the shimano baitrunner 3500 (around the same price - $200) and finally decided on the okuma - 10bb as against 3, came with spare spool etc and smooth as silk.

however after 2 years I banged my beach rod into the sand and the stem / bridge of the reel snapped. Okuma did replace the damaged section but it showed me just how brittle these reels are as opposed to some of better quality.

after taking it out several times in the yak, the reel has also developed some squeaks and is definitely not 'smooth' anymore (however some of my shimanos are the same)

would I buy another ? (compared to a shimano or other good quality reel)....not sure, but if I was considering spending over $150/$200 I'd lean towards a 'quality' brand whereas spending under $100 I wouldn't be so picky.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Davey , i have noticed a real drop in quality in the last 5 years in some makes, sort of coincides with the move of manufacturers facillities to other countries.
Some okuma's are still high qual , some have really fallen behind.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I still love the little metaloid I bought from singapore a few years ago, still words a treat after years of abuse and mistreatment.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

I have an Okuma Inspiron 30 I purchased from Ebay.

Very good value for money, and a very nice reel, I think they sell here for $160-$180.

Only complaint I have is that the first time it got 'dunked' in salt water on the kayak, all the Chrome highlights peeled off to reveal the opaque plastic underneath.

Still works great, looks shite tho!


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

hey, check out the okuma inspira range, i was about to get one, but decided to go the shimano stradic.
i found a few brand new inspiras for $80 on ebay.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

I've had an Avenger 20 for years, use it most weekends. Great with fireline. I'd buy one again if I need to.

Only complaint is the handle tightening screw always goes loose.

Other than that great reel.

Cheers


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I dont know about the Okumas on offer there but I went mad on the Hardbody lure section twice this week with enough lures and even some Sp's to last me untill xmas. First shipment should arrive tomorrow...... Attack Minnows, Palemons, Rapala, Sx40 and 48,s, Strike Zone, Baby Vibe, Glass Vibe, berkley minnows and trebles and other assorted bits and pieces. Oh what have I done :? :? :lol:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey breambo, :lol: :lol:

Me too. mine arrived yesterday, Those attack minnows look GREAT!


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Hairy - I've tried looking for those attack lures - is 'Attack' the style or the brand name? Did you get them from lureworld? I did a quick search for them a few weeks ago and couldn't find who sold them. Whenever I've looked on ebay I couldn't find any of these high quality brand name hard bodies. cheers


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi hairy old mate old pal old....hairymick :lol:

I got my boy's a reel each for Xmas last year, I got the Okuma Eclipse and the Okuma Epix, mad reels, faultless to this day.

Well  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Aint really used em yet but they look great on the reel seat 

Sorry I could"nt be more helpful but it"s a condition I have 

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Made by McGrath.

Contact details on this page


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day fisher,

Mate, you can get em here,

http://breammaster.com/store/category17_1.htm

This mob cater to bream specialists


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

thanks guys - I'll try and track some down. cheers


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Hairy,

I use an Okuma Inspira 20 (along with Pflueger Presidents and Daiwa Capricorns) loaded with 6lb fireline and she's great! Nice smooth drag, casts well and not a problem with anything (touch wood) in the 16 months I've had it. I give her a quick wipedown and spray with Inox after a day out to look after her.

Possibly the only complaint would be that it's not an exceptionally light reel but then again it's not like a brick either. I rate it equally compared to my Daiwa reel.

cheers,
Cid


----------

